# Mozart Heals?



## Matthew Bailey (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi guys

What do people think about the scientific discoveries that Mozart can make children clever and heal the mind?

“Research has recently learned that the work of one composer in particular - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - mysteriously rises above all other forms of music in its power to heal the human body. This special ability of Mozart's music is called the “Mozart Effect”. “Scientists are not only beginning to understand that some forms of music are more healing than others, with Mozart’s at the top, but now they're also starting to understand why.” Don Campbell, Natural Health Magazine 2010

My company has released a "MOZART ZEN" album on amazon, itunes (you get a great book) and another 400 stores - Mozart at his best, performed by the best!

So, If you fancy a good set of music to "chill out", or to use as great background music as you cook for your loved one, or as you travel from meeting to meeting and need to de-stress, or to help your children to become more intelligent , I recommend this album.

We hope that it will bring the absolute pleasure of classical music back to the masses!

cheers

Matthew


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Absolute ********


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

False. Stephen Hawking listened to Cannibal Corpse's _Tomb of the Mutilated_ exclusively for the first 6 years of his life and he's pretty smart.


----------



## Matthew Bailey (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow! Interesting responses.

I appreciate that some people are exceptions to the rule like Mr Hawking. In fact my close buddy is going to take over his role. 

My point was the music masses who are fed all sort of crap to "chill out" are missing out on some great classical music, which really does relax you.

Does anybody else have other composer favourites who compostions are very relaxing?

We want the masses to take back classical music which the aristocracy took from us!

matthew


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Matthew Bailey said:


> Wow! Interesting responses.
> 
> I appreciate that some people are exceptions to the rule like Mr Hawking. In fact my close buddy is going to take over his role.
> 
> ...


You and your company must be hopelessly out of touch with the way intelligent audiences of classical music approach their interest in this subject if you think they are seeking "music which really does relax you".

Try this: http://www.talkclassical.com/6403-classical-music-not-relaxing.html?highlight=cfm


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a big Mozart fan, but to answer the question of the original poster: I don't know, mate. I don't dismiss the possibility entirely. I've read somewhere that cows give more milk if they are exposed to a particular type of music and that some plants grow better if you talk to them - so maybe the music of Mozart (and/or other composers) might also have some sort of "healing effect" on some people. I don't know what to make of that stuff, but I'm not a scientist.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well maybe talking/music has some effect on the cell division of plants.. but it wont have anything to do with some special quality of the music or the fact that plants enjoy listening to your voice. 

It will concern entirely the nature of the vibrational waves that would penetrate the plants surface.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

selected Mozart (or any other composer) music will help stimulated baby hearing, just like any other interesting sound.

the reason they use Mozart is, for marketing purposes only. Nobody would like to stimulated their son with Napalm Death's album.

yes, some widely known classical repertoire maybe give an image of classical music as 'relaxing music'.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Matthew Bailey said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What do people think about the scientific discoveries that Mozart can make children clever and heal the mind?
> 
> ...


You and your marketing garbage. Junk.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, Mozart's music might relax you (especially in comparison to contemporary music), but does it actually heal? Probably not (& if so where's the concrete evidence?)...


----------



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

Argus said:


> False. Stephen Hawking listened to Cannibal Corpse's _Tomb of the Mutilated_ exclusively for the first 6 years of his life and he's pretty smart.


Yeah, they were very active back in the 40's. Or was it so that Hawking managed to go beyond the time-space barrier?


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

The 'mozart effect' was describing something specific. Namely, the so-called improved spatial relations abilities in young children. The entire premise was debunked years ago. Under controlled conditions, it turned out just about any kind of acoustic stimulation helped to some degree. Even white noise, oddly enough. I'd be leery of scientific claims made by 'Natural Health Magazine' unless it has real scientific backup.

New research actually strengthens the position that music is helpful in many and wide ranging ways however. So many its hard to get a handle on it. I would be very suspicious of any very specific claims and anything for a specific composer is almost certainly a gimick. Having said that.. a 'Mozart Zen' cd sounds cool. If its about enjoying music - im all for it.

http://www.gsb.stanford.edu/news/research/ob_heath_mozarteffect.shtml


----------

